# Kick Rails - What Are They Exactly?



## FloydCroft (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Habitation service has showed our Van has some damp in the offside kick rails. Resealing of these rails is recommended to stop the problem getting worse and allow the timber moisture level to reduce.

I know the damp is in the located in the front and rear areas of the side of the van closest to the ground i.e. behind the wheel arches - but what exactly are the kick rails?

Per the photo, is the kick rail the white horizontal seal which runs from the door to the rear just below the red 'LPG gas' sticker and the internal garage?

Thanks in advance

Floyd


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I think so. Sometimes refered to as rubbing rails.

I could be completely wrong.

Dave p


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The description and position of the seal in relation to the floor, does not leave too many other possibilities. Never heard the term before in connection with a M/H.
Alan


----------



## FloydCroft (Mar 7, 2011)

Cheers guys, 

I think 'kick rail' may be a caravan term :dontknow:


----------



## FloydCroft (Mar 7, 2011)

bump - can anyone else help? :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

You didn't buy a Swift in spite of the well known problems, did you?


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

In automotive terms, the kick rail, I believe, used to be the lowest horizontal framing member, i.e., I suppose in mh terms it will be the member which forms the joint between wall and floor.

Roger


----------

